# Converter thefts in Ohio.



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

This explains a lot.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Um, yeah... I'll list the complete list of junk yard/scrapper business ethics below...


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just don't see how anyone could accept cut off cats from the same person repeatedly. Wouldn't sit right with me.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

recommend the 49-cent solution


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Ol'Whiskers, does that involve recycling a bit of brass for me and a little lead for somebody else?

Sounds good to me.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ya13ya03 said:


> I just don't see how anyone could accept cut off cats from the same person repeatedly. Wouldn't sit right with me.


Never been to a junk yard, have ya?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

One was stolen in broad daylight at the wife's place of employment. Down town Canton, right across from a scrap yard.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> Never been to a junk yard, have ya?


I've been to plenty.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

With how difficult it is to remove ---- it's easy.
Visibility when stealing --- their on the ground , can't see um.
Various cheap tools to remove them.
Penalty from the legal system for stealing ---
I don't know, but it will not deter them.
Ease of converting to cash.
Even if it's hot, use of welding gloves
Skill required --- none.

I only see this crime escalating. Got to stop it at the scrap & junk yard. The same way they did copper.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

reputable Scrapyards will not except cut off converters. Thieves use a battery Sawzall and a diamond blade. Just takes a few minutes.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was working in cleveland before i retired and we were getting our steel and copper stolen every night from the jobsite. called cleveland pd to make a report and they showed up and we told them there are 2 scrap yards right down the street just go down there and they will find our stuff. the officer calmly told us that those scrap yards require ID to sell metals BUT....if you dont have an ID they just drop the price on what they are buying, its a crooked world when even the cops know about it


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

cement569 said:


> was working in cleveland before i retired and we were getting our steel and copper stolen every night from the jobsite. called cleveland pd to make a report and they showed up and we told them there are 2 scrap yards right down the street just go down there and they will find our stuff. the officer calmly told us that those scrap yards require ID to sell metals BUT....if you dont have an ID they just drop the price on what they are buying, its a crooked world when even the cops know about it


The Police have to follow the rules..........Thieves.....there are no rules

As for the following.....I'm speaking hypothetically of course 
1.Hillbillies don't dial 911
2.You can hear the click of an empty shotgun from 30 feet.
3. A burglar will freeze instantly when the muzzle touches his neck..
4. If you hit a slippery Vandal hard enough with a solid object, it will knock him down...
5. Vandals hate rides in dirty trunks, especially hard braking and speed bumps..
(hypothetically of course)


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Someone stole the converter off my truck while I was fishing the other day. It was daylight and it didn't stop them. Tried to get my buddy's converter too about a week earlier, someone must have come by because only 1 side was cut. 
Takes all the fun out of going fishing.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

My agency always got hit once or twice a year, since we were along 75 near Dayton. There are ads buying converters on marketplace and craigslist. Always "Will be in your area". The marketplace guy had ads in multiple states and basically drives state to state like a roaming buyer and or network. At the time it was always Mustangs.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Shocking


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

most scrap dealers will still buy them stolen or not. because they more than double their money on them, by the time they crack down on the criminals that steal them everyone already have made quite a profit.....yes i said criminals and include some scrap dealers in that crowd


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

hatteras1 said:


> reputable Scrapyards will not except cut off converters. Thieves use a battery Sawzall and a diamond blade. Just takes a few minutes.
> View attachment 486227


"Reputable scrapyard"?!?!? Never seen one in my 60+ years...
Overheard at the payout counter/window:
"...Dem cadillac converters ain't stolen, is they..."?
"No! I find 'em on the side of the road jes' layin' in the grass..."
"OK, here's your money"

Now I didn't see them but if I were a gambling type, I'd bet the converters had all been sawn off of something recently...

Don't get me started on the stolen tool fencing operations known as "pawn shops".


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> The Police have to follow the rules..........Thieves.....there are no rules
> 
> As for the following.....I'm speaking hypothetically of course
> 1.Hillbillies don't dial 911
> ...


Would love to have an adult beverage with you sometime. Like the way you think haha


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to like to fish the NW Ohio upgrounds at night for Bass and Saugeyes. I'm afraid to do that anymore. Most of them want you to park in a lower lot, then walk up to the top of the reservoir to fish. Seems like a deathwish for my truck, not to mention an hour ride home with no exhaust


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I used to like to fish the NW Ohio upgrounds at night for Bass and Saugeyes. I'm afraid to do that anymore. Most of them want you to park in a lower lot, then walk up to the top of the reservoir to fish. Seems like a deathwish for my truck, not to mention an hour ride home with no exhaust


They make a 12 volt cattle fence charger. How funny would that be??


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Right now in the state of Ohio its only a 4th degree misdemeanor if caught stealing one I've emailed Robert Gibbs asking him to sponsor a bill making it a felony to steal ,possess, or purchase a catalytic convertor . Never got a reply.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea I just read an article with a video somewhere. A guy in California I believe had his truck broken into 10 times.{Imagine that in wonderful California} Anyway, he rigged a flashbang inside of it. Sure enough someone smashes the window and leans in Bang !! Pretty funny. Maybe it's time we all get creative.


hatteras1 said:


> They make a 12 volt cattle fence charger. How funny would that be??


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Yea I just read an article with a video somewhere. A guy in California I believe had his truck broken into 10 times.{Imagine that in wonderful California} Anyway, he rigged a flashbang inside of it. Sure enough someone smashes the window and leans in Bang !! Pretty funny. Maybe it's time we all get creative.


I have a Roadcam, but it does not have 360 coverage. I miss RadioShack. A simple motion sensor alarm is the easiest. Time to get the trail cams back out..
Better yet, maybe clamp this to the top of the converter, just out of sight







Karma's a B****


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone have a good recommendation for one of the various anti-theft products that are on the market ? I sure don't want to get my truck vandalized. I've seen some that use a stainless steel circular metal strap positioned on the exhaust pipe on both sides of the converter. The straps are connected by a series of cables which surround the converter. I'm definitely in the market for some form of a good quality deterrent. I'll do some digging around later & post a link. Mike


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for one of the various anti-theft products that are on the market ? I sure don't want to get my truck vandalized. I've seen some that use a stainless steel circular metal strap positioned on the exhaust pipe on both sides of the converter. The straps are connected by a series of cables which surround the converter. I'm definitely in the market for some form of a good quality deterrent. I'll do some digging around later & post a link. Mike


Right on mike. I've not seen that. Thanks 👍


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

hatteras1 said:


> I have a Roadcam, but it does not have 360 coverage. I miss RadioShack. A simple motion sensor alarm is the easiest. Time to get the trail cams back out..


I have security cameras and a motion sensor mounted around the house but I took the batteries out of the sensor and the cams give me a email alert so i leave the phone in the living room I got tired of jumping out of bed anytime a stray cat or raccoon or skunk walked in front of it.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for one of the various anti-theft products that are on the market ? I sure don't want to get my truck vandalized. I've seen some that use a stainless steel circular metal strap positioned on the exhaust pipe on both sides of the converter. The straps are connected by a series of cables which surround the converter. I'm definitely in the market for some form of a good quality deterrent. I'll do some digging around later & post a link. Mike


Napa makes a kit for around 200.00
Skid plates are also an option. Also engraving the vin# or bright colored paint (hi temp)


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That looks like the one I saw a while back. I like the idea re: engraving the VIN on the housing. Just might help tracking down a thief after the fact. I had the converter start to plug up on a motorhome once. Removed it, knocked out the grid work of metal indide (I know, I know......that's 'tampering'), & reinstalled the empty converter housing. A local scrapper I knew paid me some $$'s just for the fragmented contents. Mike


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

maybe something as simple as parking over a mud puddle in a parking lot may make them choose something easier? 

Also, read an article saying to stack several muffler clamps on each side of the converter. Not impossible to overcome, but again, might make a thief look for an easier target.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I used to like to fish the NW Ohio upgrounds at night for Bass and Saugeyes. I'm afraid to do that anymore. Most of them want you to park in a lower lot, then walk up to the top of the reservoir to fish. Seems like a deathwish for my truck, not to mention an hour ride home with no exhaust


If your truck will run at all. Most new ones will throw CELs and either limit your speed or not start at all. Best, but most expensive and therefore impractical, would be an air ride suspension. Drop the bitch to the ground when you park it. Better yet, have a limited motion sensor and drop the bitch on the thief when they're under it. Tell the law they must have cut an airline...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to work at a Downtown Ford Store. Our storage lot was 1/2 mile away. The lot had an old stone wall and fenced on the remaining sides, just about a half acre lot, grass and gravel. Theft was just (business expenses) back then. One my my Best friends and my only B-tech Gary, was new car prep, so he was at the lot quite a bit. I had to go with him to do some recalls on stock units. That's when I was told the lot is guarded by Dobermans, and he had to call in before we went, so the man could pick them up. Very few people knew of the guard dogs, sort of a need to know basis, as in house theft was also an issue, (if your familiar with the bottoms, you know what I mean) We were pushing a Ranger back as it had a dead battery, I slipped in dog crap and landed right in it. My buddy couldn't stop laughing. He said "Could be Dog... Could be Crook after seeing the dog!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> I used to work at a Downtown Ford Store. Our storage lot was 1/2 mile away. The lot had an old stone wall and fenced on the remaining sides, just about a half acre lot, grass and gravel. Theft was just (business expenses) back then. One my my Best friends and my only B-tech Gary, was new car prep, so he was at the lot quite a bit. I had to go with him to do some recalls on stock units. That's when I was told the lot is guarded by Dobermans, and he had to call in before we went, so the man could pick them up. Very few people knew of the guard dogs, sort of a need to know basis, as in house theft was also an issue, (if your familiar with the bottoms, you know what I mean) We were pushing a Ranger back as it had a dead battery, I slipped in dog crap and landed right in it. My buddy couldn't stop laughing. He said "Could be Dog... Could be Crook after seeing the dog!!!


You talkin about Graham Ford?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> Napa makes a kit for around 200.00
> Skid plates are also an option. Also engraving the vin# or bright colored paint (hi temp)
> View attachment 486276


I saw a story and they mentioned spraying the converter with hi temp orange. Is that going to stop the crook with a cordless sawzall or stop the recycling center from accepting them?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Exactly right paint is not going to stop nothing and neither is dog crap. Hell nowadays if your guard dog bites a thief hell if he lives he's gonna turn around and see you


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

fastwater said:


> You talkin about Graham Ford?


uhhhhh Yep


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw a story and they mentioned spraying the converter with hi temp orange. Is that going to stop the crook with a cordless sawzall or stop the recycling center from accepting them?


There were several people that made the suggestion, maybe to deter thieves. at night, it probably wouldn't matter much. Converters get over 1500 degrees, can't imagine paint lasting long. I would like to catch one in the act, and turn the dogs loose..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> uhhhhh Yep


Thought you mighta been. Especially mentioning 'the team system' with the ABCD men.
Worked there in the late 70's when they first went to 'the team system' and into the early 80's.
They had theft issues way back then both at the dealership and their storage lots.
Worked days at Graham...evenings at Singer Fird at King and High.
Singer always had a bad theft problem also.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Old GM exhaust supplier shop I worked at would have complete 45-53ft trailers full of converters "come up missing" as they tried to cross our lovely southern border headed north 10+ years ago. Could only imagine the value of one of those now.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Thought you mighta been. Especially mentioning 'the team system' with the ABCD men.
> Worked there in the late 70's when they first went to 'the team system' and into the early 80's.
> They had theft issues way back then both at the dealership and their storage lots.
> Worked days at Graham...evenings at Singer Fird at King and High.
> Singer always had a bad theft problem also.


I was there in 83 (Team Leader) until 89


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> I was there in 83 (Team Leader) until 89


Think I left Graham about June of 83. 
Was Carl Gregory still running the show and Jerry Hummel service manager when you were there?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Think I left Graham about June of 83.
> Was Carl Gregory still running the show and Jerry Hummel service manager when you were there?


Carl was boss Jerry Estep was head Writer. Don't remember Jerry Hummel


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You see these videos of people stealing the converters in daylight. Wth is wrong with people? Put the phone down and pick up a baseball bat. Do your civic duty people!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Feet stickin out from under the car, crack em a real whack across the knees with a ball bat and walk away....


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

After having several radios stolen back when we were kids, my buddy mounted some straight razor blades on the back of the replacement. Well they TRIED to steal it one last time. Never had a problem after that. 
Maybe a bag that goes over your converter that pops like a “ ink bomb” that they use for bank robberies. The heat they put off is a problem.


----------



## bigcaptrj (Jul 25, 2013)

Need to take buyer's permits


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

News stated it's on the rise...I'm just doing what my father would've done. I was raised to be responsible for my actions, and I was punished when I got out of line, and this "Forgive and Forget" has it's limitations. I'm not one to forget...
I also think the Manufacturers should have the vin number stamped or tagged on these parts. The salvage yards should keep the numbers on file. Salvage yards that don't comply should be fined by federal and also EPA. Law enforcement could also have a trail to follow. IMO...........


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Couple more dirtbags charged in Miami County. One looks like he needs a tissue, the other thinks he's Dillinger....Catalytic Converter Thieves Apprehended | mymiamicounty


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

mrb1 said:


> Couple more dirtbags charged in Miami County. One looks like he needs a tissue, the other thinks he's Dillinger....Catalytic Converter Thieves Apprehended | mymiamicounty


Them are some Great photo's...Great Job Miami County Law Enforcement!!!


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sean K. Reason, 34,







of the Greenville/Darke County area wanted on a felony warrant out of Miami County involving converter theft..

Press release link..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You notice all these convertor thieves have the same "look"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

mrb1 said:


> Sean K. Reason, 34,
> View attachment 488157
> of the Greenville/Darke County area wanted on a felony warrant out of Miami County involving converter theft..
> 
> Press release link..


Same county as before.. Buddies prob. gave him up..Hahaha


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

mrb1 said:


> Couple more dirtbags charged in Miami County. One looks like he needs a tissue, the other thinks he's Dillinger....Catalytic Converter Thieves Apprehended | mymiamicounty


Dillinger had some history in Miami CTY. He had a girlfriend from Pleasant Hill and spent time in Covington as well. A married man beat up Dillinger for messing with his wife in the area. One yearbook one year included local history with photos of Dillinger and the local gf.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

ruffhunter said:


> Dillinger had some history in Miami CTY.


 Growing up, some of the old timers around here had a "story" that involves ole public enemy #1. Supposedly had a hideout on Horseshoe Bend Rd., not far from the Stillwater River, and current Brukner Nature Center. There are still a few old farmhouses standing there that date pre-1900. They say he had a girlfriend in about every small town. 








John Dillinger

The Life & Times of John Dillinger


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

mrb1 said:


> Growing up, some of the old timers around here had a "story" that involves ole public enemy #1. Supposedly had a hideout on Horseshoe Bend Rd., not far from the Stillwater River, and current Brukner Nature Center. There are still a few old farmhouses standing there that date pre-1900. They say he had a girlfriend in about every small town.
> View attachment 488666
> 
> John Dillinger
> ...


He had a signature in the one of the downtown Covington buildings, possibly the one my dad once owned but he could not find it. Think he also stayed where there used to be a campground and ponds north of Sugar Grove Rd between the church and rt 48. You grow up in the area??


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Police seeking information on catalytic converter theft in Washington Twp. (wdtn.com)


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

ruffhunter said:


> You grow up in the area??


Yep. Out close to Laura/Ludlow Falls area. Know that old one lane bridge on Sugar Grove/Owens Rd. (aka "Lovers Lane") by the church very well. Helluva deep hole right underneath there.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Needmore Rd. and Webster St...say it ain't so
Rare arrest made in theft of catalytic converter in Harrison Twp.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm glad to see the Police are stepping up their game.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

someone stole a bunch from school buses in Cleveland area recently ...


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

hatteras1 said:


> I'm glad to see the Police are stepping up their game.


My Silverado truck just spent a month at a transmission shop getting a complete rebuild. Was sweating it the whole time. Luckily, the shop is in a rural area with a well lit yard. Nice to have a "new" tranny, and both converters.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Sheriff's office warns about catalytic converter thefts at Alum Creek | 10tv.com 
ODNR used trail cams to help catcha CC thief at Alum creek.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I work in Minnecrapolis, about once every two weeks a converter gets swiped from one of the cars in the parking lot during the day.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

night vision said:


> Sheriff's office warns about catalytic converter thefts at Alum Creek | 10tv.com
> ODNR used trail cams to help catcha CC thief at Alum creek.


capture.jpg (Literally)


----------

